# Shin Godzilla [aka "Godzilla Resurgence"]



## BlazingInferno (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Karasu (Dec 7, 2014)

.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 7, 2014)

For some reason I'm getting 403-Forbiddent Access is denied. I thought Legendary owned the rights to make Godzilla or am I misunderstanding the deal. Still interesting, wonder what era they'll call this Godzilla as being in(would it still be Millennium?).


----------



## Wonder Mike (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm confused.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 12, 2014)

Mike Von J said:


> I'm confused.



There's still going to be sequels to the new American film, Toho just wants to make Japanese Godzilla movies again. And I hope Godzilla goes against a new monster. There were only 3 new monsters in the Millennium series (4 if you count Monster X's Keizer Ghidorah form).


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 13, 2014)

If it's like Final Wars, it'll be good. That was a step in the right direction.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Dec 13, 2014)

So something good came out from the american shit film after all. Good news.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 3, 2015)

Titty late on the bandwagon


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 3, 2015)

Look at the date of the thread's creation


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 3, 2015)

that's da JOKEEEEEEE


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 3, 2015)

I hope they give Gojira more character development and backstory this time around.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 10, 2015)

^I'm not really sure he said something that needed deletion or a ban


----------



## Swarmy (Jan 10, 2015)

Lol this thread is cursed


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 17, 2015)

They trashed hawaii in the last movie.

I guess New York will get trashed in the sequel.  

What is it with audiences and their fetish of seeing New York get trashed in movies?


----------



## NW (Jan 17, 2015)

Fuck yeah my idol is getting 2 new movies instead of one  



Tranquil Fury said:


> For some reason I'm getting 403-Forbiddent Access is denied. I thought Legendary owned the rights to make Godzilla or am I misunderstanding the deal. Still interesting, wonder what era they'll call this Godzilla as being in(would it still be Millennium?).


Toho still has the rights as well, but they share them with legendary. They supervised to make sure it was actually godzilla in this film 



Uncle Acid said:


> So something good came out from the american shit film after all. Good news.


What guarantee do you have that this will be any better?


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 18, 2015)

I don't care.  I'll watch it just to see New York, or whichever famous city, get demolished.

There is scientific evidence that widespread scenes of urban destruction have a relaxing effect on people.  I'm down for that.

.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 31, 2015)

Finally some more info. Or is a possible prank


----------



## dream (Mar 31, 2015)

Anno handling the next Godzilla film?


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 31, 2015)

Anno x Godzilla

Holy fuck.


----------



## The Big G (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 1, 2015)

expecting me to believe that on 01.04


----------



## The Big G (Apr 1, 2015)

Weiss said:


> expecting me to believe that on 01.04



[YOUTUBE]o2or4LHf0Jk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 1, 2015)

Neon Genesis Godzillaon ?


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 12, 2015)

Shouldn't filming be starting soon?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 2, 2015)

Speaking about that...



> *Details For Toho’s 2016 GODZILLA Design Revealed; Film To Start Shooting In The Coming Weeks*
> 
> According to a scoop from August Ragone (the author for Eiji Tsuburaya: Master of Monsters) the 2016 Toho Godzilla reboot will begin filming before the month is out! In addition to that, it is said that the new Godzilla design will strongly resemble the original 1954 design, and be horrifying in the process. _“(This new) Godzilla is based on the original (1954 version), but is going to be... frightening.”_ Says Ragone’s source, who broke the news about the film’s release back in 2014.
> 
> As for the actual filming, a Japanese casting call has been released that is looking for extras in the Kanto area through September and November. With the film set to be directed by Hideaki Anno, and Co-directed by Shinji Higuchi we should be getting our first design for the “revived” King of monsters very soon! What do you think about these details? Are you looking forward to this film? Sound off below in the comment section with your thoughts!


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 2, 2015)

Here comes the obsessive news weasel.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 2, 2015)

The upcoming movies man


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 3, 2015)

Ah so Toho Godzilla will be everything the new American one lied to me about through trailors. It will not only be a retelling of the original, it will be darker/horrifying and Godzilla will actually be mankind's mistake like it was intended over some guardian of mankind nonsense.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 5, 2015)

More details


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 6, 2015)

The same guy who directed live-action Attack on Titan?


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 11, 2015)

Just to remind people this is separate to the film being released by WB + Legendary.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 1, 2015)

Just a tiny bit of info


----------



## Saishin (Oct 19, 2015)

Dream said:


> Anno handling the next Godzilla film?


I was surprised to see Anno involved in Godzilla  is this mean we'll see Eva 01 fighting Godzilla?


----------



## EllissonWatson (Oct 21, 2015)

that's da JOKEEEEEEE


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 13, 2015)

English title?


----------



## The Big G (Nov 16, 2015)

combine this with the fact that Legendary is making a new Godzilla vs King Kong....

Life is good


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 9, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]192nSuo_FMM[/YOUTUBE]

Not a fan of those eyes tho.


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Dec 9, 2015)

Yeah the eyes look a little derpy.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 9, 2015)

Great Godzilla design. The eyes are ok to me, they can look creepy.


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 9, 2015)

He looks like _he's_ creeped out. I mean I guess it makes sense, humans are fucking creepy now a days. Also hope that shakycam shit is just for the trailer.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 9, 2015)

I hope to Godzilla that shaky cam nonsense is not how the movie is and it's developemental.


----------



## The Big G (Dec 10, 2015)

I like the design. 

a nice creepy homage to the original design


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 10, 2015)

Its creepy. 

I don't mind the shaky cam if its not like that the entire time. It was cool in Cloverfield, but I don't want a Godzilla movie that's like Cloverfield


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 10, 2015)

Found the full poster(s) in both japanese and english:


----------



## Saishin (Dec 19, 2015)

^ The design of the new Godzilla is kinda meh 


BlazingInferno said:


> [YOUTUBE]192nSuo_FMM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Not a fan of those eyes tho.


They could at least showed the tail of the monster,that Anno,he wants to keep the hype over this movie


----------



## kluang (Dec 19, 2015)

Sanity Check said:


> They trashed hawaii in the last movie.
> 
> I guess New York will get trashed in the sequel.
> 
> What is it with audiences and their fetish of seeing New York get trashed in movies?



destroying the Golden Gate Bridge is the thing now. Pacific Rim, Planet of the Apes, X-Men, San Andreas, Godzilla, Monsters vs Aliens......

Prop to Ant-Man. For a movie sets in SF, it dint destroy the bridge


----------



## The Runner (Dec 19, 2015)

Godzilla kind of looks like he's grinning tho.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 4, 2016)

The guy who took these said this may not be his only form. And can we get a thread rename here?


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 4, 2016)

So Godzilla is ripped now


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 4, 2016)

From what I understand, the film is not using the shaky cam nonsense and it was just a gimmick for that teaser. I doubt that clip is even in the movie.

As for the design, I don't know...it looks kind of weird, but I have an open mind. It depends on how it's utilized within the film.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 5, 2016)

BlazingInferno said:


> The guy who took these said this may not be his only form. And can we get a thread rename here?



Looks like The Cookie monster of Sesame Street


----------



## Swarmy (Jan 5, 2016)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Looks like The Cookie monster of Sesame Street



     .


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 5, 2016)

looks awful 

How much budget do they have? $100? lol


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 7, 2016)

Those goofy little arms.

But I'm all right with this. I mean, you can't expect this to match the kind of design you get in a hollywood movie. Whether you like that design more or not is one thing, but the art design talent and budget on a blockbuster is rungs above whatever you might get with a japanese live action version. They just don't have the tech to realize the stuff hollywood does.

And, you know, every single japanese blockbuster type live action movie is pretty bad across the board. Their effects driven movies, with almost zero exceptions, are uniformly rough stuff. The last godzilla movie, final wars, was insane. It was fun, but it was bad. I'm starting to think the best a japanese production can do in this arena is go for something gonzo, and this sort of looks like a gonzo godzilla. 

The weirder it all looks, the more enjoyable it will probably be. They still don't really have the effects work and wizardry to bring godzilla to life as well as hollywood. So might as well go for what japan does best - weird. And this is weird.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 10, 2016)

Can this thread get renamed now?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 10, 2016)

Done.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 10, 2016)

This isn't s sequel to the 2014 movie ?! 


I'm out


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 13, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]ysRIwlEBjuw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 13, 2016)

he looks fucked up ...


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 13, 2016)

The tail looks weird.


----------



## The Big G (Apr 13, 2016)

Shark Skin said:


> The tail looks weird.




you know what they say about Kaiju with long tails XD


----------



## Catalyst75 (Apr 14, 2016)

BlazingInferno said:


> The guy who took these said this may not be his only form. And can we get a thread rename here?



"Resurgence".

This wouldn't happen to be a Revenant Zombie Godzilla, would it?  From what I've seen of screen shots, it almost has a "decayed" appearance with all that red muscle and flesh against the black scaly skin.


----------



## kluang (Apr 14, 2016)

So back to rubber suit?


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 14, 2016)

kluang said:


> So back to rubber suit?



For the TOHO version, yes, and to be honest it's great to see practical effects still being used in Kaiju movies. The success of Pacific Rim and Godzilla 2014 could have pushes the originators away from "dude in a rubber suit", but it always makes me weirdly nostalgic to see the original Japanese methodology. Also, the new "revenant" design is my favorite since Oni Godzilla from GMK.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 14, 2016)

yoooo I'm all in on this

leggoooo


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 14, 2016)

That trailer looked...pretty cool. I'm still not sure about Godzilla's design, which based on the angle either looks cheesy or terrifying and the tail looks so pronounced that it becomes almost distracting. But I'm intrigued. 

I'm glad they aren't going the CGI route, because Toho lacks the equipment and technical expertise to render something like "Godzilla (2014)".


----------



## Saishin (Apr 14, 2016)

Hey where is the man inside the costume? is that CGI? 

That being said this new Godzilla looks pretty dramatic in its tone,typical style from Anno


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 14, 2016)

I'm ready for depression.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 14, 2016)

True ressurection of The King.


----------



## The Runner (Apr 14, 2016)

I found the 2014 Godzilla to be my favorite in terms of design.

This King G is probably one of my least favorites, but it still intrigues me as to what's up with him.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 14, 2016)

My favorite design is from "Godzilla, Mothra and King Ghidorah: All Out This Name is Too Long Attack". It looked creepy, but very Godzilla-ish.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 14, 2016)

When does Planet of the Apes Resurgence come out?


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 25, 2016)

He looks like the irradiated mess that he is supposed to be. Looks like Hiddeki Anno it's really giving his all for this, the trailer looked interesting so I am looking forward to see it "altought at the beggining I wasnt particularly excited and just wanted to see Evangelion Rebuilt 4 asap"


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 4, 2016)

Oh shit, this comes out near the end of the month


----------



## The Big G (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 19, 2016)

So his atomic breathes have been white, blue, red, and now violet.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 19, 2016)

purple = ghay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 19, 2016)

^Does that make Hitto gay?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 19, 2016)

BlazingInferno said:


> ^Does that make Hitto gay?


oh shit 


though, noone knows his sexual preferences

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yak (Jul 20, 2016)

The facial model definitely looks more monstrous again and less like a dinosaur. I find the tail too massive and pronounced although the general skin texture with the red, ember-like glow is very cool and gives off that nuclear feeling. The arms though.... I mean, they could at least have done something about the arms just being locked in place in that stupid and artificial-seeming position. 

Still, a Godzilla movie more akin to the classic fashion. I always loved them and I will most likely watch this one, too.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 20, 2016)

What I've seen already wipes the bad taste of the American Godzilla reboot from my mouth, this looks more like Godzilla, he gives me a creepy Oni Godzilla feel and the violet beam I don't mind. I hope he's closer to the original Godzilla movie, he also better be caused directly or indirectly by man instead of being the guardian of Earth with other kaiju being caused by man instead.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 21, 2016)

Wouldn't it be funny if it's revealed that this Godzilla is undead version of the original Godzilla, only for the newer Godzilla to appear during the finale as the antagonist/protagonist? It won't happen, but I'd laugh.

Seriously, these new touches like...purple f@cking fire...have gotten me so intrigued. The visuals should be wild. My only concern is that this Godzilla will be over-designed, as the suit looks so elaborate that I doubt they can do much with it. Also, its eyes look very...dead...based on the few shots of its face. Godzilla was always a character, but this one isn't giving me tha vibe. Hopefully I'm wrong.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 21, 2016)

MartialHorror said:


> Wouldn't it be funny if it's revealed that this Godzilla is undead version of the original Godzilla, only for the newer Godzilla to appear during the finale as the antagonist/protagonist? It won't happen, but I'd laugh.
> 
> Seriously, these new touches like...purple f@cking fire...have gotten me so intrigued. The visuals should be wild. My only concern is that this Godzilla will be over-designed, as the suit looks so elaborate that I doubt they can do much with it. Also, its eyes look very...dead...based on the few shots of its face. Godzilla was always a character, but this one isn't giving me tha vibe. Hopefully I'm wrong.



This isn't another sequel to the original, it's a complete reboot.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 21, 2016)

I know, that's why I said it wouldn't happen. But they could be lying!


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 22, 2016)

Funi gonna do it? Funi gonna do it


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 16, 2016)

People are shitting on the international trailer for some reason, but I actually like Godzilla's new abilities.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 16, 2016)

They're definitely bizarre. I'll wait until I see the movie to judge, but the new abilities have me intrigued.

I mean, come on fanboys. Is this any worse than Godzilla using his breath to fly? Or turn himself magnetic for some reason?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 17, 2016)

I'm very curious to see how Funimation is going to package this film.  I haven't seen any of their live action releases so I'm wondering what treatments does something like this get.


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 17, 2016)

Funimation is doing the American release?


----------



## The Big G (Aug 21, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 21, 2016)

holy shit thats cool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catalyst75 (Aug 23, 2016)

HOLY SHIT!  THAT IS THE CRAZIEST ATOMIC BREATH I'VE EVER SEEN!  ATOMIC BEAMS WERE EVEN COMING OUT OF THE SPINES ON HIS BACK!


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 24, 2016)

That's just awesome


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 3, 2016)

In theaters next month in NA


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 6, 2016)

is this coming to EU cinemas ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NW (Sep 9, 2016)

Can not WAIT to go see this. Gonna be my second time ever experiencing Godzilla in theater format (first time was G14).


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 9, 2016)

I saw Godzilla 2000 and the 1997 movie in theaters, but I'm excited too! Sexually- that is.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 13, 2016)

Anyone see the movie?


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 13, 2016)

I did. I thought it was really good, although oddly I took some issues with GOdzilla himself. Working on review now.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 15, 2016)

That was the best atomic breath scene I've ever seen.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 15, 2016)

where can i watch this online ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stunna (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 15, 2016)

Yeah, the only time the Atomic Breath came close to this level of awesomeness was "Godzilla, Mothra, King Ghidorah: All Out Monster Attack", where they take the nuclear devastation metaphor even farther with it. 

And here is my review of "Shin Godzilla":


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 16, 2016)

I saw this yesterday, I liked it. So good to hear the old classic music again. The Big G's breath was too stronk in this movie  but at a cost. I liked the beams coming out of his fins but the tail, that was the second weirdest thing Godzilla has done in this franchise. The ending really raised some questions.


----------



## Mako (Oct 16, 2016)

I genuinely liked it, especially how Japan found an effective solution to stop Godzilla. Leave it to Anno and Sagisu to play Decisive Battle as background music. I'll admit, tadpole Godzilla got me laughing really hard.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 16, 2016)

Weiss said:


> where can i watch this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 16, 2016)

Weiss said:


> where can i watch this



In a theater. Just give them your money

Reactions: Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 29, 2016)

saw this yesterday

it was damn good, I honestly enjoyed it more than 2014 G

Godzilla was properly fucked up and creepy (in a good way)

I liked the scenes with japan government response planning and shit too

that japanese-USA girl was hot af 


but MVP is this:


Stunna said:


> That was the best atomic breath scene I've ever seen.


probably the best atomic breath scenes in the franchise

holy shit that transition from smoke to flames to purple plasma flames to a real laser were 10/10 .. the ~whistling laser sound too and the music  the fins and tail lasers 

the laser felt like a real laser too, thin and very fast & hot, cutting everything up .. old TOHO Godzillas fat blue/red beamus never felt like that 

I rewatched it like 10 times


I want sequel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 29, 2016)

this shit


----------



## The Big G (Nov 30, 2016)

Weiss said:


> this shit


Bow down to Kamata-Kun


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 1, 2016)

Loved the movie. It gave me a bone.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 1, 2016)

this Godzilla was probably in constant pain/agony just from existing 

with mutations like that


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 6, 2017)

Finally watched this.

I enjoyed Anno's directorial thumbprint on the Godzilla film as a disaster take on the Godzilla series.

The ending pan was fantastic. And score one to Japan for defeating Shin Godzilla.

But man, you really have to feel for Tokyo. Even if it's understandable to launch a nuke at Godzilla, Japan suffering another nuclear strike would be culturally devastating.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 5, 2017)

Hell yeah! This is how you make a proper fucking Godzilla film. Thought this film was superb, despite some truly dodgy and ugly CGI every now and then. Really liked the weirdness of Godzilla's looks combined with the immense powers that he showed. He actually looked pretty fucked up (in a good way) and menacing, and felt like a proper threat and a classic movie monster. Superb soundtrack too.

Wasn't quite sold on some of the English dialogue, tho. Some of it felt really forced and corny, but I don't really mind. I can look past that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 6, 2017)

Finally saw this a few weeks ago. Great disaster film. Really reminds me of the original Godzilla from the fifties in that regard, in that it treats Godzilla like this unprecedented freak of nature that threatens mankind, and focuses on the efforts of Humans to stop it. It does a better overall job than the 2014 American movie did, which IMO kind of misses the entire point of what Godzilla is about by ignoring that 800 lb gorilla in the room - that Godzilla is a manifestation of Humanity's sins and mistakes.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 10, 2017)

Have you guys seen the deleted scenes? At one point, Godzilla starts vomiting acid blood...The scene was unfinished (you see some completed shots of blood hitting the ground, but the rest is early stage CGI), but it's a cool idea that I kind of wish made it into the film.


----------

